# Rib cage



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Last night I was measuring Sage(2yrs old) for a new pack. Around the widest point of his rib cage he is 33". He is to my best measurements 28" at the withers and about 80lbs. I suck at math and have no idea if that is 45-48% like the standard calls for.

I think he has a flat rib cage but I'm not sure. I am able to see his heart beating when he is laying on his side. I was very concerned about it when he was a pup and my vet had told me it isn't uncommon, not desireable but not a health risk. This article (the way I understand it) says visible heart beating is an indicator of flat rib cage. the Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, THE MIDDLEPIECE

My other question (besides what % he is based on height and flat rib cage or not) is if he does indeed have a flat rib cage should I be following a different method to monitor his weight? Right now he is as thin as I want to allow (he is tough to keep weight on in the summer). Ribs easily felt and when he is panting hard I can see all of them but not when he is at rest. At this weight his spine seems to be visible and is easily felt but not hip bones. If I add a pound or two on him his spine looks much better to me but then I am not as easily feeling his ribs. I am wondering if his rib cage is flat that he is getting too thin before it is noticeable by typical methods. 

Any additional information welcomed 

I hope this makes sense. I am off tomorrow and will be able to get pictures of any angles you need to see.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The rib cage measurement that you need for the 45-48% is from top to bottom of the rib cage, not around.

And to monitor his weight I would use his waist (loin area past the rig cage).


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Andaka said:


> *The rib cage measurement that you need for the 45-48% is from top to bottom of the rib cage, not around.
> *
> And to monitor his weight I would use his waist (loin area past the rig cage).


:hammer: :crazy: I'm an idiot. 

Thank you. How would I monitor his weight using his waist? He has a good tuck/dip but how much is too much?


----------

